# Vignetting on a picture when it shouldnt



## JaggerMedia (Jul 31, 2018)

Hi, I am hopping someone can help me with this. I recently bought a Canon 5D iv and some lenses along with it. I took a picture of my work today for their website went into lightroom and discovered there was a slight vignette on the photo. Is this normal for the gear the photo was shot with, to my knowledge it shouldn't have done this but I don't know everything lol. Specs for photo: Canon 5D iv with Canon EF 24-70mm f/4L IS USM Lens shot at 24mm f/4.0 iso 400 and 1/8000sec. 
I have done nothing to the photo in post other than color over the name. Even when I do color correction it is still visible.
View attachment Picture-1 ed2.jpg


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 31, 2018)

Hi JaggerMedia. 
I’m not familiar with the 24-70, but my 24-105 shows similar vignetting at 24mm, I use the lens correction in DxO (similar functionality available in Lightroom) to cure it. The only thing that struck me is that it looks like the vignetting is only on the bottom of the shot, were there trees casting a shadow? 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 1, 2018)

Welcome to the forum!

Nothing to be alarmed about. This has nothing to do with ISO or shutter speed. When you shoot wide open (i.e. f/4 in this case), there is almost always some vignetting -- here are two examples of this being measured for the two lenses you guys are talking about @ 24mm f/4. (Mouseover the chart to toggle between lenses)

https://www.the-digital-picture.com...mp=0&LensComp=1072&CameraComp=979&FLI=0&API=0

You defeat this one of two ways:

1) Turn on peripheral illumination correction in your menus, which will correct for this (amplifying the darker bits to be in-line with the rest of the shot), or

2) Correct this in post: ACR, Lightroom, Photoshop, DXO, etc. can sort this out

- A


----------



## ken (Aug 1, 2018)

It doesn't look that bad for 24mm. One thing to ask: Did you happen to buy the lens second-hand? It might have a thick filter on it. For these wide lenses, look for filters that are clearly labeled "thin". If there's a filter on it, try it without the filter. 

Unsolicited tip: If you use Lightroom, lens correction will fix that right up.


----------



## JaggerMedia (Aug 1, 2018)

Thank you all, Ken it is a brand new lens and I have a ND filter on it that is very thin according to a coworker who knows a bit more than me. Ahsanford, thank you I will try those methods out and also try not to shoot wide open when I believe that will be a problem. Valvebounce, I have another picture where you can see it on top.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 1, 2018)

I have the same lens. Vignetting at 24mm F4 is perfectly normal. I have also noticed that the use of a filter makes it worse.


----------



## Zen (Oct 10, 2018)

1) Turn on peripheral illumination correction in your menus, which will correct for this (amplifying the darker bits to be in-line with the rest of the shot), or

I have the same rig and have turned on this feature. No vignetting, so try it!

zen


----------

